# Diamond audio TDX 12, anyone ever owned it ?



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

can you describe the sound compared to other subs you've owned?

thoughts in general on this driver?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - ‪diamond hex pro D9 TDx 12inch amp tuned to 33hz playing very low volume‬‎

YouTube - ‪Diamond Audio D9 12"‬‎

couple of vids ^^^^^


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

nobody ever heard or used one then?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Diamond TDX 12 $90 shipped!!! 

For Sale F.S. Diamond Audio TDX 12 D2

Old * 10-04-2006 * #1 (permalink)
skibum
DIYMA Novice

skibum's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Hot Springs Arkansas
Age: 45
Posts: 388
iTrader: (1)

Default Diamond audio subs
Has anyone here used these? Specifically the 10 inch d6. These will fit my application perfectly. I can buy a prefab for my truck that will fit these exactly to recommended specs. Just curious as if any have used them. 

*maybe someone has heard them*on here.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

60ndown said:


> nobody ever heard or used one then?


I used to know a guy that ran a single 12 ported. This sub is the real deal. I have never owned one personally but I did own a Diamond d6 10 and it was on par with the JL 10w6v2 I owned.

My wife actually preferred the d6 over my current 10w7 fwiw. The d9/tdx is more likely comparable to a w7 in terms of price/performance. If you can get one new for under 200.00 it's a steal, pick it up.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I liked the pair I had. Had them for roughly a year. Direct swap to the original no option Q's and I preferred the Q's.

I can say though. They were very warm. I did like them. Seemed to lack something though. I sold them. And the people that bought them, two separate buyers, have sold them again.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

filtor1 said:


> I liked the pair I had. Had them for roughly a year. Direct swap to the original no option Q's and I preferred the Q's.
> 
> I can say though. They were very warm. I did like them. Seemed to lack something though. I sold them. And the people that bought them, two separate buyers, have sold them again.


what did you replace them with and how does the sound compare?

ive never owned a diamond sub, trying to get an idea what the sound is similar too?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Try searching, has been discussed.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Try searching, has been discussed.


did 

didnt find anything, 

feel free to post up some links .... if you can find em.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

I owned one for maybe a year, and I would probably say it was my second favorite sub of all time. I have used the following:

Infinity Kappa
Infinity Kappa Perfect
Infinity VQ
JL W0
OZ Audio ME
ED 13oV.2
ED 12K
ED 13Kv.2
SI Claw Mag
Haxo 12 (Crystal Comp)
IDMax 12

and probably a few others. The IDMax tops it in my opinion, and one of the main reasons is efficiency. I had the TDX in about 2 cubes ported to 29hz. It loved ported and wanted more power. I have had quite few amps, but I think I had around 800w RMS on it. It hit hard, low, and had a nice full yet articulate sound. It does not do well sealed, unless you were to throw a lot of power to it, which is another reason why I like the IDmax a little better. The TDX is a beautiful sub, and I really liked it quite a bit. Good luck, and if you need more info, send me a pm; I don't come around much anymore.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation (Apr 17, 2010)

I owned a pair of 12 inch TDX for around 2 years,they sounds great since they have really strong neo magnet and great cone construction bro,I really like TDX subs,great on sq and punchy on spl bro...




These are another my favourite subs I've ever owned :

1. ATC First Edition 314-75 12 inch woofer ( still owned 1 pair NOS and another pair upgraded the magnet for increase the sensitivity and get higher frequency )
2. MOREL Ultimo
3. Rainbow Vanadium 12 inch ( still owned 1pc another piece upgaded with hybrid magnet system using neo magnet and alnico magnet )
4. OZ audio Matrix Elite
5. JBL GTI 10 inch ( still owned 1pc )
6. ID MAX
7. ADS AS10 ( still owned 1pc )
8. FOCAL UTOPIA 33vx ( still owned 1 pair NOS )
9. FOCAL 33kx
10. MMATS PRO CAST 12 inch * still owned 1pc NOS
11. JL AUDIO W6 12 inch GOLD EDITION 
12. JL AUDIO W6 12 Anniversary Edition
13. JL AUDIO 10 W7
14. ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER T2 12 inch
15. ROCKFORD FOSGATE Audfiophile 10 and 12 inch ( still owned 1pc of 10 and 1pc of 12 )


----------



## podsmack (Aug 12, 2010)

I ran a TDX 12 in a custom slot vented enclosure powered by a Diamond D5 1200.1
However I don't care for their performance in sealed enclosures; instead I recommend vented enclosures for them as a whole... Just my preference...


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I used this sub (12 inch model) in my old car for a long time. I had it running 1 ohm off a Memphis st1000D which feeds it about 1k watts, both amp and sub are from around 2002 i believe. IMO this sub ranks up there with the best. I had it in a sealed enclosure around 1.2 cu.ft. and moved absolutely fantastic. The sub feels similar to a W7 but far better in most categories. I haven't listened to this in a ported box so I'm sure that would free it up a bit because the speaker is extremely stiff. 

Out of all the subs Ive owned i would say this sub fits exactly between the W6 and the W7. The W6 was my favorite sub for a little while until i heard the TDX. I sold the W6 to a friend and when i get in his car and listen to it compared to mine its really not much of a comparison, TDX takes the cake IMO. It has the clean sweet sound that the W6 has with a fantastic roll like the W7. I listen to lots of symphonic metal and the songs contain lots of double bass, rolling bass and fast low end notes which this sub handles no problem. Im a sq guy and this sub fits the bill, if your a SPL guy this sub still fits the bill. It hit harded then my W7 and i had the W7 in a H.O box which yields about 2-3 DB's higher then a common vented box. I normally use sealed enclosures but IMO the w7 sounded bad in a sealed box compared to the vented. 


I purchased this of a guy on eBay for 60$ and it was one of the best impulse decisions Ive made in car audio. If you can get one you will not be disappointed, as long as you know what your doing. 

Subs Ive owned 

rockford He2 
blaupunkt overdrive 
jl audio W1 - w3- w6 - w7 
Alpine type S and type R 
Infinity Reference and Kappa 
Boston Acoustics G5 

This list goes on and on but i just wanted to list the compareable ones.


----------

